# Poop problems...



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 28, 2013)

Lately my Columbian, Antonis, has had EXTREMELY runny poo (sorry for the gross description) it is basically liquid. He is currently on a diet of ground turkey and scrambled/hard boiled eggs (with calcium) and a pinky mouse once or twice a week. any help?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 28, 2013)

Eggs can give them runny poops . Try to give him eggs only a few times a month.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Mar 28, 2013)

The occasional loose stool isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## Teg (Mar 28, 2013)

Just gone through that with Teg !!! Vet said that he had unusually high concentration of salmonella, therefore she recommended a course of Baytril antibiotic ... 10 day course, he's fine now ! 
I wouldn't like to suggest thats the problem in your case but it's worth keeping it in mind ! 
I let Teg go for about a month without phoning the vet after I tried various other food/heat etc 
Good luck, not nice I know ... :-/


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 28, 2013)

_ More of a variety and whole prey, even if you have to sneak it in, do so. Consistent meaty (ground/processed) meals is just one of many things that can cause diarrhea. Which can lead to dehydration and other issuses. Eggs, turkey and a couple of pinkies is not a sufficient diet._


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay, what else do you suggest?


----------



## kim86 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd suggest more f/t mice or rats. How old is he? You can get pinky rats, they are a bit bigger than pinky mice and rats in general are even better than mice nutritionally. Cut the eggs out of his diet until the runny poop goes away. Ground lean turkey and lean chicken mixed together with calcium (no d3) is also good to add in.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 28, 2013)

yeah i'm feeding f/t pinky mice.... he hasn't ate them the last several times i've offered them. I read, however, that if you dip them in egg yolk it will help?


and I'm not sure of the exact age, but I'm willing to bet about 3-4 months old.


----------



## kim86 (Mar 28, 2013)

Pinky mice don't have much benefit, because their bones aren't really formed yet so the calcium is very low in them. Try to find some pinky rats, he may like those more... or fuzzy mice, they're a little bigger than pinkies and have fur, so that may be more appealing. Also, try calcium dusted crickets just in case he enjoys hunting. That should add fibre to make his poops a little more solid.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah its just i bought this bag of 50


----------



## Dubya (Mar 29, 2013)

Dust them with calcium and use them anyway. Or just bread them and deep fry them and tell your kids they are shrimp.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 29, 2013)

_ There‘s a whole food list thread of things you can add to his diet along with the mice no reason to waste those. What to eat is not all instinct, they also have to learn not just what‘s good to eat but also what they can and shouldn‘t eat. So just because they don‘t eat something the first or even few times you offer it, don‘t stop offering it. Give it a break for a while, switch it up and next time offer it with something else. 

If they don‘t take to certain whole prey, fruits and vegetables then blend or cut them up. Add it to the meaty meals a little at a time in the beginning so they don‘t notice. As they get use to it you add more and after a while you won‘t have to do anything to it, they‘ll recognize it as food and take it anyway you offer it. It‘s a process but it works just don‘t give up on it. 

Get him on a variety, and you‘ll both be better off for it. The tegu for obvious reasons, but you won‘t have to worry about running out of something and have to run to the store or waiting until you can replace it. You can throw something together or just offer practically anything from the fridge and he‘ll take it._


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 29, 2013)

Dubya that is a good idea. Thanks bubblz!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: RE: Poop problems...*



Dubya said:


> Dust them with calcium and use them anyway. Or just bread them and deep fry them and tell your kids they are shrimp.



Ewwwww :/ breading? Why ruin the natural flavor? ...

Seriously though, is it maybe he just doesn't like rodents? Niles won't touch them, even dipped in yolk.(which he loves)


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 2, 2013)

I would suggest a bit of fiber in the diet. Try getting some unflavored, plain Metamucil or "Fiber Therapy" capsules and dust his pinkies in it or add a healthy pinch to each feeding for a hatchling/small juvenile.


----------



## kymzilla (Apr 21, 2013)

It's the eggs. If I give mine eggs they poop like water.


----------

